# Buy agility equipment??



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

Does anyone have a recommendation on where to buy good (not professional) agility equipment? I seem to find the cheap and the very expensive - is there anything in the middle?

I want some jumps, a tunnel and maybe more (I have weave poles).

Any suggestions would be very much appreciated!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I've got some east coast recommendations, but the shipping for some of the bigger items would get you.

I'd suggest finding out who provides the equipment for agility trials in your area and contacting them. You can usually find their information in the premiums for the trials. All the vendors around here will bring equipment to trials for you to purchase, but if you want something in particular, if you contact them before hand, they'll make sure to bring it. They can usually arrange for other pick-ups too (or shipping if they have to, but again, it's expensive).

Short of that, we bought jump cups from an online vendor and built our own jumps out of pvc, but they started falling apart after a couple of years. :-S


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have been asked this a number of times, so I posted the places I have bough equipment from online. http://www.sdgoldens.com/buy.html

Hope this helps! Have fun!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ebay often has some good stuff...


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Are you playing in your yard for fun or do you have an intent to compete... if you're wanting to compete, it's a lot better use of time and money for most people to buy some jumps and maybe weave poles and have a board for contact training... and just practice with that stuff. I do almost all of my handling training with jumps (and tunnels if we're someplace that has them).

Building jumps can be the way to go, some of mine have lasted 7+ years.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree going to agility trials in your area may be the best way to go .. in my area (Northeast) the vendors will even sell the equipment used for the trial at a discount if you wait until they tear down the courses.

Jumps, weaves and tunnels would be a great start - the tunnels can really build their speed for weave entries . And they dogs just plain love them so you have a built in reward! If your budget can afford it, a teeter with goldens is always a good thing, goldens can sometimes take a lot of teeter training before they are confident.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Jumps are easy to make. Cheapest that way too. I have a small 10' tunnel I got second hand, I don't know where to find decent tunnels cheap. I would like another. Weaves, I say invest in a good set. I have channel weaves so I can have them open or closed depending on the level of my dog. I got them from Marks Agility Equipment in OH. I see you are in the midwest, not sure if he is the closest to you. Shipping is the killer. 

My husband made our teeter and table too. I love our teeter. It is sturdy (made of wood) and adjustable. We currently have it set at 12" so our puppy can do it without injury. It lives outside all winter, and we have had it 3-4 years. 

You can get pvc and make stab in the ground weaves too. Those are ok, but I find after a couple times through the dogs are pushing them all around. I have a big set of those. After one summer I wanted the real deal on weaves. No regrets either. We just ordered a new base for our channel weaves that set the poles at 24" the new AKC spacing. However, I want my young lab and Belle to get oriented on the 22" first. Harder to work in my opinion.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks all! Sammydog - your link was great. I ordered a tunnel and it was free shipping plus 10% off! Here is the link if anyone else is interested.

http://shop.ntiglobal.com/store/index.php?p=catalog&parent=3&pg=1


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Beanie said:


> Thanks all! Sammydog - your link was great. I ordered a tunnel and it was free shipping plus 10% off! Here is the link if anyone else is interested.
> 
> http://shop.ntiglobal.com/store/index.php?p=catalog&parent=3&pg=1


I love mine. I use gallon jugs of water clipped to the side to keep it from moving/rolling. Works fine for just a few dogs. Nice tunnel bags have been on my list for awhile, maybe someday!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Has anyone bought the Tunnel Tamers from NTI global? I am looking at ordering myself a couple, and want that style. I am just wondering how the quality is. I bought my tunnel from there and was very happy with my service, and the quality of the tunnel.

Tunnel Tamer Bags - 1 pair: NTI Global Online Store :: Purchase Dog Agility Products, Event Tents, Marine Products & More!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't know that I have seen those before. The ones a lot of people had in So Cal were: Dog Agility Tunnel Bags And Products - TunnelBags.Com - Holders Keep Tunnels in Place but a big part of that is the local club would order some and ask if anyone wanted to piggy back on the order and the price was cheaper...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

sammydog said:


> I don't know that I have seen those before. The ones a lot of people had in So Cal were: Dog Agility Tunnel Bags And Products - TunnelBags.Com - Holders Keep Tunnels in Place but a big part of that is the local club would order some and ask if anyone wanted to piggy back on the order and the price was cheaper...


They are only like 60 miles from here. Infact a friend of mine that I see multiple times a week knows them, and lives in the same town. I will have to check out the difference in the two places. I see they are $100 for 2 sets, and NTI will cost me about $84 for 2 sets so very close in price.

Thanks!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We bought ours from J&J when they had a special on shipping


----------

